# American wanting to work in Slovenia..



## baychef (Feb 5, 2008)

Hey guys....

Just wondering if someone can help me out with this. I met this girl from Slovenia, and have been thinking about moving there for about a year, to work. Wondering if anyone knows of any sites, or places that might be hiring for tech support, helpdesk, desktop support?? 

I've been working in IT for about 6 years, and have a lot of experience.
Does anyone know of any locations that might be willing to sponsor a US Citizen for work there?

I have an updated resume in case anyone wants a copy... 

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Mario


----------

